# Pouch tie specific for OTF/TTF?



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

When shooting OTF my bands lay flat from fork to pouch but when I shoot TTF the have a twist. I realize the difference is probably immeasurable in performance but I still prefer the flat lying band.

My method of attachment is to fold the band in half then feed through the hole in the pouch and tie off. If I were to fold in thirds (like a letter) I could get flat lying bands for TTF. My question is does anyone tie off differently depending on how they will be shooting?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've shot both styles of ties in both configurations and don't think it makes a difference.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I do the same thing. The exception is when the bands are less than 1/2" wide at the pouch...I'm too fumble fingered to fold that small of a band into thirds.

I haven't been able to tell any difference in the way they shoot, but they do look better when flat.

Todd


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is a video from Gamekeeper John. I just watched it the other day right before a needed band/pouch tie up and I figured it was worth a try. Look closely how he does the TTF (that's the one I did) . The main difference is he does the fold in half, but then goes from the outside of pouch to the inside (opposite of what we normally would do). I tell you what...not only was it much simpler and cleaner than the "fold in three" method, it maintains the TTF position EXTREMELY well. Not sure about band life, but when I did the "fold in three" my bands always tore right at the pouch tie. I haven't used this one enough yet to tell if it makes a difference, but from apperance alone it looks like they may last a bit longer (again just a much simpler/cleaner tie than the "fold in three" method).


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Bill Hays has a video on how to tie pouches, to configure it so the pouch is the apex of a trough so the bands act right when approaching the fork.

I've tried tieing the bands so the lose end is on the outside of the pouch and also on the inside. I can't tell difference in accuracy but I can get longer band life (flasts) if I put the lose end inside so any contact with the ball will abrade the tie instead of the band. Maybe just coincidence...try both to see what's best for band life.

Also, on TTF, I've tried using my slot/stretch/insert method of fork attachment, the band originating from the inside and also tried originating from the outside the fork...no diff in accuracy that I can tell although a different impact point to contend with, with a change of the same band originating from the outside and inside.

Of course OTT boys don't need to worry about all that...the bands just pass over the fork with little or no congeston at the fork providing the forks are good and wide and deep.


----------

